# TEST/INTERVIEW help for induction in NESCOM



## arsalanalikhan

Salam to All,

have got the test and interview letter and now em worried for what to prepare....post is for the assistant manager telecom engg....dont have any idea what should be reviewed..so please most recent inductors to NESCOM rply to my post with some brief about the test and interview topics ,meaning what areas do they cover like antenna's, microwaves, wirelesss (gsm, cdma) or like networking ....... and what i am supposed to review....it would really help me out for a quick review as dont hav much time ..thnx i'll be greatfull for ur help


----------

